# هل الإفخارستيا متخذة من الوثنية ؟



## e-Sword (12 مارس 2013)

* سلام المسيح ملك السلام 
*​* 
** جاءنى سؤال صعب شوية
* *
**اقتباس المشكك
*​* 




​
 المرجع : قصه الحضارة 11 قيصر و المسيح او الحضارة الرومانية الباب الثامن و العشرون -نمو الكنيسة .

فسؤال المشكك كان التالى 

 هل  عقيدة الافخاريستا متخذة من العقائد الوثنية  حيث ان المؤرج يقول ( وكان عباد ديونيشس، وأئيس، ومثراس يؤمنون بما يشبه هذه العقائد في المآدب  التي يأكلون فيها الأجساد المسحورة لآلهتهم أو رموز هذه الأجساد )**

** ++++++++++++و شكرا لحضراتكم جداااا++++++++++++*​* 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مارس 2013)

1- هل المسيحية فيها كنسيا وطقسياً (( عيد الحب )).. يجب أولاً إثبات بالمستندات عيد الحب هذا طقسياً ولاهوتياً ,وأبائياً ..وتاريخياً 
...- إجتماعات المسيحيين كانت ( كل يوم أحد) بسبب الظروف الشديدة الصعوبة المحيطة بهم -ناهيك عن إحتفالهم الاكبر عيد القيامة المجيد .

2- لا يوجد إطلاقا إطلاقاً فى أى من الاعياد الوثنية إطلاقاً أن الوثنيون يأكلون الابدان المسحوره لمعبوديهم . ولا أن الاله إتخذ إنسانية حقيقة كاملة أو أنه تنازل  إرادياً  بنفسه ليفتدى كل من يقبله  ويسلم اليه  حياته - أوأنه قام ليقيمهم من موت الخطية  أوأنه يجدد طبيعتهم التى أفسدها العصيان. أوأنه مثل الكرمة والمؤمنون به مثل الاغصان التى تستمد قوتها من عصارة الكرمة السارية فيهم .

3- كون ان العلامة تارتليان  وهذا من  اجيال مبكرة جدا جدا فى فجر المسيحية  تطرق إلى   تناول بعض أوجه عدم الاحتشام المتسربة من الوثنية إلى المجتمعات المسيحية الاولى فى بواكير  إنضمام  الشعوب إليها ( ق2) .   هذا يحسب لصالح المسيحية لا عليها. فالدين الذى  يعتنقه المهاجم  كم وكم احتضن من بلاوى وثنية  كرسها وحورها ليكسبها قانونية زائفة  وورع مزيف ويشرعنها.

4- يبقي على المهاجم ان يحضر  العبارات الآتية* بالوثائق والمستندات  *-   من وثنية مثيرا او   أثيس أو ديونسيوس. : 
[ خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى -خذوا إشربوا هذا هو دمى الذى يسفك عن كثيرين - يعطى لمغفرة الخطايا    ]
[ انا هو الخبر الحى النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم ] [ من  يأكلنى يحيا بي ] -[ إصنعوا هذا لذكرى ] [,والخبز الذى أنا أعطيه هو جسدى المبذول لاجل خلاص العالم][  إعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الابدية ]

5- 





> يبدو  أن الناس كانوا يعتقدون


التلويش الوارد فى هذه السطور ليس إطلاقاً بحال من الاحوال بحث علمى  أو لاهوت مقارن 
فالزميل يتجاهل نصوص   مقدسة ويتجاهل ليتورجيات موضوعة ويتجاهل ميامر تحوى كتابات أبائية 
ويجلس ليتحدث حديث شباب يجلس على مقهى او كافتيريا فهل هذا هو  البحث العلمى وهل لازلتم غير مقتنعين ا ن   هذا الانسان الوجودى الذى قضي حياته يحارب الانجيل والكنيسة  ...  لا يستحق أن يعتبر  مرجعا يرجع اليه عند دراسة  تاريخ الحضارة.

----------------------------------------------------------
بلاشك ان هناك العديد من الممارسات البشرية والظواهرالاجتماعية التى كانت متفشية  فى المجتمعات البشرية فى الماضى 
 وتوالى ظهورها فى المجتمعات البشرية بعد  اعتناقها للمسيحية حديثا بين بعض طبقات للموعوظين المبتدئين - دون ان يكون ذلك من صميم المسيحية او صحيحها المعتمد.
فالانسان كائن اجتماعى - وبلا ادنى جدال- قامت في مجتمعات البشر عبر العصور-  احتفالات  جماعية  بالمناسبات الدينية 
ومن مظاهرها او فقراتها :"التشارك فى الطعام" -هذا فى كل الحضارات والاجيال -بما في ذلك (مؤائد الرحمن )..
- كهذا المثال  الواضح  
مثال* الاغتسال عبر الثقافات*
 >أدرك الانسان ان العبادة  تتطلب تطهراً وإغتسالاً  فقامت الاغلبية الكاسحة من العبادات  الوثنية على كافة اجناسها  ومعها الصابئية  وحتى الدين الالهي الوحيد (اليهودية) .. بالاغتسال قبيل التعبد وحرضت على إتمامه بالتزام شديد سؤاء من جهة  (الكهنة أوالجماهير). 
فهل لابد من وصم المعمودية المسيحية بانها مستوحاة من الوثنية ..
الا يتوضأء المهاجم كما يفعل الصابئة 
فلماذا لا يكون هذا استلهاما من الوثنية .؟!!!!! ...ه

6-   المهاجم *والملحد* الذى يستقى منه إقتباساته* يقوم بالخلط  بين* 
أ)-  *الافــخــارســــتــيا *           وبــــيـــن   -  ب)-  *  "ولائم الاغابي"*.
الاولى في صميم العمل العبادى التعبدى السرائرى  التقديسي وتتم برئاسة الاسقف وفى إجتماع المؤمنين 
الثانية فيها مافيها من بعد إجتماعى شعبوى   إشتراكى : ولربما  - اقول ربما -  سنحت فيها الفرص لظهور بعض  التسريبات الاجتماعية الغيرلائقة المدانة  التى  تعرض لها   علماء المسيحية بالنقد والاستهجان   والتصليح  والتقويم . 

وإليك من النصوص القدسية للوحى الالهى  : من الرسالة الموحى بها التى كتبها معلمنا *يهوذ تداؤس الرسول* الشهير ب اخو الرب بالجسد

[ . أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِذْ كُنْتُ أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ الْجَهْدِ لأَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنِ الْخَلاَصِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ، اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَاعِظاً أَنْ تَجْتَهِدُوا لأَجْلِ الإِيمَانِ الْمُسَلَّمِ مَرَّةً لِلْقِدِّيسِينَ.
*4. لأَنَّهُ دَخَلَ خُلْسَةً أُنَاسٌ قَدْ كُتِبُوا مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ لِهَذِهِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فُجَّارٌ، يُحَوِّلُونَ نِعْمَةَ إِلَهِنَا إِلَى الدَّعَارَةِ، وَيُنْكِرُونَ السَّيِّدَ الْوَحِيدَ: اللهَ وَرَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ.
5. فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ، وَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا مَرَّةً، أَنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا خَلَّصَ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، أَهْلَكَ أَيْضاً الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا.*
6. وَالْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَحْفَظُوا رِيَاسَتَهُمْ، بَلْ تَرَكُوا مَسْكَنَهُمْ حَفِظَهُمْ إِلَى دَيْنُونَةِ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ بِقُيُودٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ تَحْتَ الظَّلاَمِ.
7. كَمَا أَنَّ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ وَالْمُدُنَ الَّتِي حَوْلَهُمَا، إِذْ زَنَتْ عَلَى طَرِيقٍ مِثْلِهِمَا وَمَضَتْ وَرَاءَ جَسَدٍ آخَرَ، جُعِلَتْ عِبْرَةً مُكَابِدَةً عِقَابَ نَارٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ.
8. وَلَكِنْ كَذَلِكَ هَؤُلاَءِ أَيْضاً، الْمُحْتَلِمُونَ، يُنَجِّسُونَ الْجَسَدَ، وَيَتَهَاوَنُونَ بِالسِّيَادَةِ، وَيَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى ذَوِي الأَمْجَادِ.
9. وَأَمَّا مِيخَائِيلُ رَئِيسُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، فَلَمَّا خَاصَمَ إِبْلِيسَ مُحَاجّاً عَنْ جَسَدِ مُوسَى، لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَنْ يُورِدَ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ، بَلْ قَالَ: «لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ».
10. وَلَكِنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى مَا لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ. وَأَمَّا مَا يَفْهَمُونَهُ بِالطَّبِيعَةِ، كَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ غَيْرِ النَّاطِقَةِ، فَفِي ذَلِكَ يَفْسُدُونَ.
11. وَيْلٌ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ سَلَكُوا طَرِيقَ قَايِينَ، وَانْصَبُّوا إِلَى ضَلاَلَةِ بَلْعَامَ لأَجْلِ أُجْرَةٍ، وَهَلَكُوا فِي مُشَاجَرَةِ قُورَحَ.
12*. هَؤُلاَءِ صُخُورٌ فِي وَلاَئِمِكُمُ الْمَحَبِّيَّةِ، صَانِعِينَ وَلاَئِمَ مَعاً بِلاَ خَوْفٍ، رَاعِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ. *غُيُومٌ بِلاَ مَاءٍ تَحْمِلُهَا الرِّيَاحُ. أَشْجَارٌ خَرِيفِيَّةٌ بِلاَ ثَمَرٍ مَيِّتَةٌ مُضَاعَفاً، مُقْتَلَعَةٌ.
13. أَمْوَاجُ بَحْرٍ هَائِجَةٌ مُزْبِدَةٌ بِخِزْيِهِمْ. نُجُومٌ تَائِهَةٌ مَحْفُوظٌ لَهَا قَتَامُ الظَّلاَمِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
14. وَتَنَبَّأَ عَنْ هَؤُلاَءِ أَيْضاً أَخْنُوخُ السَّابِعُ مِنْ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا قَدْ جَاءَ الرَّبُّ فِي رَبَوَاتِ قِدِّيسِيهِ
15. لِيَصْنَعَ دَيْنُونَةً عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ، وَيُعَاقِبَ جَمِيعَ فُجَّارِهِمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِ فُجُورِهِمُِ الَّتِي فَجَرُوا بِهَا، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الصَّعْبَةِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا عَلَيْهِ خُطَاةٌ فُجَّارٌ».
16. هَؤُلاَءِ هُمْ مُدَمْدِمُونَ مُتَشَكُّونَ،* سَالِكُونَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِهِمْ، وَفَمُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ، يُحَابُونَ بِالْوُجُوهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَنْفَعَةِ.*
17. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ فَاذْكُرُوا الأَقْوَالَ الَّتِي قَالَهَا سَابِقاً رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
18. فَإِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ فِي الزَّمَانِ الأَخِيرِ سَيَكُونُ قَوْمٌ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ، سَالِكِينَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ فُجُورِهِمْ.
*19. هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْمُعْتَزِلُونَ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، نَفْسَانِيُّونَ لاَ رُوحَ لَهُمْ.*
*20. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ فَابْنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ عَلَى إِيمَانِكُمُ الأَقْدَسِ، مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ،
21. وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.* ] 
انتهى الاقتباس الحرفي من نصوص الوحى الالهى 

وواضح تماماً سياق النص الالهى وغير محتاج الى توضيح أو تفسير   *عن فئة مدسوسة تجرأءت على إقتحام  الولائم المحبية* *وهم من غير فئة المؤمنين وواضح ان الوحى يكيل لهم الويلات* \... 
\اخويا الغير مسيحي    لو إتعلم أن يكون نزيهاً مستقيماً ها يرتاح ويريح بدلاً من التنقيب  على الاوهام .

7 -نقطة أخرى - ولا تقل أهمية - أحب أضيفها :-
كيف تفنن عدو كل بر إبليس الخبيث المفترى -عدونا الللدود - كيف تفنن فى كل زمان وفى كل الثقافات  - *تفنن فى الافتراءات الكيدية  والتشنيعات الكاذبة الافترائية  ظلماً ...::: بكل ما جادت به قريحة الشر والحقد ضد المسيحية .*
لاضاعة وقت معتنيقيها فى الدفاع بإستمرار.. وتحويلهم طوال الوقت إلى متهمين محط إتهام مهما كان جائر ظالم وهمى..
ولحصارها بغلاله من التشويه فى أعين الآغيار .. لمجرد الافتراء والتشنيع والتبشيّع..وخوفاً من أن يتسع مجال إدراك الحقيقة المطلقة .
>>>  بمعنى  :أن أنا لى 44 عاماً شمسياً مسيحياً أرثوذوكسياً شماساً .. وخادماً للمذبح لم أرى أى آثار ولا أشباه لما يفترى به المهاجم من الاتهامات الكيدية (فى المجال الاخلاقي أو غيره ).
وماذا سيكون موقفه أمام غير المسيحين الذين يسعون للتحقق بذواتهم من صدق ما قدمه إبليس لاذهانهم من معلومات شائهه[تبشيعية].


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 مارس 2013)

*1- صاحب الكتاب (ويل ديورانت) مُلحد
2- لا يوجد في الإقتباس السابق ما يُشير الى إقتباس أحد من أحد أي شيء*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مارس 2013)

*اليهود والوثنيين زمان اتهموا المسيحين بانهم ياكلون لحوم البشر وبعد الاحتفال يطفئوا الانوار ليغمسوا فى الفجور والدنس

والسبب ان عبادات المسيحين كانت سرية 

نقرا فى الهامش رقم 103 فى الفصل 26 من الحوار الاول للشهيد يوستنين
بعدما سمع الوثنيين روايات غامضة " بسبب سرية الطقوس المسيحية " عن الافعال التى تحدث فى اجتماعات المسيحين ومنها انهم ياكلون جسد احد الاشخاص ويشربون دمه ةايضا تبادل قبلة السلام بين المسيحين الذين يعتبرون بعضهم اخوة واخوان فاعادوا الوثنين تشكيل هذة الرواية كالاتى ان هؤلاء المنضمين حديثا لهذا الدين الجديد كانوا يعطونهم هراوات ليضربوا بها كتلة كبيرة من العجين كان مخبأ داخلها طفل وبعد قتل هذا الطفل كان الحضور ياكلون جسده ويشربون دمه وبعد ذلك يطفئون الانوار ويقومون بكل الافعال الشريرة ومن هذا التصور جاءت هذه الاتهامات ضد المسيحين بانهم قتلة الاطفال واكلى لحوم البشر " احتفالات ثيستية " وايضا زنى محارم " علاقات اوديبية " 


نفهم من اتهام الوثنين للمسيحين الاتى
1-ان عبادات المسيحين كانت سرية 
2- كان لا يوجد اختلاط بين المجتمع المسيحى السرى فى البداية وبين الوثنين
3-الوثنين انفسهم استغربوا عبادات المسيحين " كيف ياكلون جسدا ويشربون دما " وفهموا ذلك بانها ذبيحة دموية ويقومون بقتل الاطفال كما يفعل بعد الوثنين

وهذا الاتهام ايضا واجه بيه يوستنيوس تريفون فى حواره وقاله له " لئلا تصدقوا انتم ايضا اننا ناكل لحم البشر وبعد احتفالاتنا نطفئ الانوار لنغمص فى الفجور والدنس "


وكان رد فعل تريفون اليهودى غير المسيحى " ما نتعجب له هو هذا الاتهام الاخير لان الاتهامات الاخرى التى يثيرها الغوغاء ضدكم لا يمكن ان تصدق لانها مقززة للطبيعة البشرية ولكن التعاليم فى ما تسمونه الانجيل هى عظيمة وعجيبة لدرجة انى اشك ان يقدر احد ان ينفذها " 

وماذا قال يوستنيوس عن الذبيحة المسيحية غير الدموية 
" ان الله يشهد ان كل الذبائح التى تقدم بهذا الاسم ليسوع المسيح والتى اوصى يسوع بتقديمها التى هى الخبر والكاس فى سر الافخارستيا والتى يقدمها المسيحين فى جميع انحاء العالم هى مرضية امامه كتذكار لذبيحة الام التى تحملها ابن الله لاجلنا "


خلاصة الكلام 
1- الذبيحة غير الدموية بالخبر والخبر اوضح الكتاب انها امتداد لذبيحة ملكى صادق ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلى والذى قيل عن المسيح على فم داود انه سيقيم المسيا على رتبة ملكى صادق 

2-عادات المسيحين وعباداتهم فى بدء المسيحين لم تكن عامة لكنها كانت عبادات سرية ولم يختلط المسيحين بالوثنين فى موائدهم 

3-ظن الوثنين ان عبارة " اكل جسد المسيح والشرب من دمه " هو حرفيا اننا نقتل انسانا وناكل منه وتلك العادات وثنية

4-الافخارستيا عبادة مسيحية خالصة نشات فى بيئة يهودية خالصة حسب تقاليد وعادات يهودية وكهنوت ملكى صادق  من قبل ان تنشر المسيحية فى ربوع الوثنية وحتى بعد انتشارها بين الامم لم يختلط المسيحين بالوثنين اطلاقا   

5-قبلة السلام كان بيعتقد الوثنين انها ممارسات جنسية وليس قبلة قبول الاخوة لبعضهم البعض ففى نفس الكتاب السابق صفحة 93 يقول " لقد اساء الوثنين تفسير قبلة السلام ولم يستطيعوا ان يدركوا انها كانت نوعا من التحية ومقتصرة على الاشخاص من نفس النوع "


انا اخترت كتابات يوستين لسببين
1-انه جاء من خلفية وثنية
2-انه كان يتكلم مع وثنين ويهود دفاعا عن الايمان المسيحى وكان يعرف عوائد كلاهما وظل محتفظ بان المسيحية لها طابعها الخاص المتميز عن الكل 
*


----------



## amgd beshara (12 مارس 2013)

*وعن العلامة ترتليان الذي استشهد به 
جاء في الفصل السابع  من كتابه الدفاع عن الايمان : 

* *7- تكذيب الإشاعات كزنا المحارم وتقديم الضّحايا البشريّة *
*  يقال عنّا إنّنا أسوأ المجرمين نقتل في طقوسنا طفلا ونأكله، وبعد الوليمة – العيد -  نمارس زني المحارم، الكلاب لنا قَوّّادين ، حقا ، بعدما تُقْلَب الشّموع إذ نجلب – نخفي - وقاحة الظلام لرغباتنا الأثيمة. ذاك ما يشاع عنّا باستمرار، وما لم تكلّفوا أنفسكم على طول المدى عناء كشفه للعيان؛ بيّنوه إن كنتم تصدّقون به أو لا تصدّقوه إن لم تبيّنوه؛ فمن تعتيمكم على الأمر يستدلّ مبدئيّا على أنّ لا وجود لما لا تجرؤون كشفه بأنفسكم؛*


*ثم يتسائل هذه الاسئلة الهامة :*


* يوميّا نهاجَم، يوميّا يُغدر بنا، مرارا وتكرارا نباغَت في اجتماعاتنا وندواتنا. فمن وجد أبدا بهذا النّحو طفلا يصرخ وهو يذبح؟ من احتفظ للقاضي بأفواه أولئك السّعالى والأغوال[40] كما وجدها ملطّخة بدم الضّحايا؟ من عثر على أثر لرجْس في الزّوجات المسيحيّات؟ من اكتشف مثل تلك الجرائم البشعة فتستّر عليها أو بلّغ عنها جارّا أمام الحاكم الجناة؟ إن كنّا نتخفّى باستمرار فمتى كُشف ما نأتي من جرائم؟ بل ممّن أمكن أن يُكشف؟ طبعا من غير المتّهمين أنفسهم وبحكم طبيعة دينهم أصلا، إذ يطالَبون بالقسم على كتمان أسراره؛ وإذا كانت الأسرار السّاموتراقيّة[41] والإليوسيّة[42] تبقى طيّ الكتمان، فكم ستثير تلك أكثر منها غضب النّاس حاضرا وغضب اللّه المستبقى ليوم آت. إن لم يكشفوا إذن أسرارهم، فلا بدّ أنّ أجانب عن ملّتهم وشوا بهم؛ ومن أين لأجانب العلم ما دامت ديانات الأسرار، حتّى الّتي جوهرها التّقوى، تستبعد الغرباء وتحتاط من الشّهود، إلاّ إن كانوا كفرة فهم أقلّ خوفا[43]؟ طبيعة الإشاعة معروفة للجميع. من أقوالكم أنّ "لا آفة أسرع من الشّائعة"[44]. لماذا تعدّ الإشاعة شرّا؟ ألسرعتها؟ ألأنّها غالبا تشهير؟ أم لأنّها زور؟ هي الّتي حتّى إن حملت نواة من الصّدق لا تخلو من الكذب، فتنقص وتزيد وتحوّر في الحقيقة. لماذا؟ لأنّ شرط وجودها هو ألاّ تستمرّ إلاّ إن كذبت، وتبقى طالما لم تثبت ما تزعم، فحالما تثبته ينتهي وجودها، كما لو أنّها أنجزت مهمّة الإخبار بإذاعة النّبإ، ومن ثمّ يؤخذ على أنّه خبر صحيح ويشار إليه كذلك. لا أحد يقول مثلا: "يقال: وقع كذا برومية" أو "يشاع أنّ فلانا اختير لولاية ذلك الإقليم"، بل :"ولّي فلان ذلك الإقليم" و"وقع برومية كذا". لا مجال للإشاعة الّتي هي اسم الظّنّيّ غير الثّابت حيثما يوجد المحقّق الثّابت؛ وهل يصدّق الإشاعة لعمري غير أخي الجهالة؟ العاقل الرّصين لا يصدّق ما ليس ثابتا؛ يمكن للجميع أن يروا أنّها، مهما بلغت رقعة انتشارها، ومهما بلغت من الوثوق، وُلدت حتما من مصدر واحد محدّد في آخر المطاف، تسلّلت منه زحفا في قنوات الألسن والآذان. هكذا يطغى العيب الّذي تحمله هذه البذرة البسيطة على كلّ جوانب الإشاعة، إلى درجة أنّ لا أحد يفكّر ما إذا كان هذا الفم الأوّل قد بذر كذبا، وهو ما يحصل كثيرا إمّا بروح الكراهية، أو للحكم بالشّبهة، أو لمجرّد حبّ الكذب غير المكتسب بل الفطريّ عند بعض النّاس. لكن لحسن الحظّ يكشف الزّمان كلّ الخفايا، كما تشهد بذلك حِكمكم وأمثالكم السّائرة [45]، بذلك قضت الطّبيعة الإلهيّة كيلا يظلّ شيء خافيا أبد الدّهر، حتّى ما لم تنشره الشّهرة. لا غرو إذن أن تكون الشّهرة الشّاهد الوحيد على جرائم المسيحيين؛ ذاك هو الدّليل الوحيد الّذي تستشهدون به ضدّنا، والّذي لم يستطع حتّى اليوم إثبات ما أشاع عنّا فيما مضى ورسّخ في الأذهان بمرّ الزّمان. 
*

اما سبب خلافه مع الكنيسة فهو امر مخالف تماما لما ادعاه ديورانت ( الملحد الذي كتابه ليس حجة علينا مطلقا ) .. فسبب الخلاف هذا نجده في مقدمة الكتاب :
*
* *وفي حوإلي عام 213, فقد ترتليان كلّ إتّزان في علاقته مع الكنيسة, وكان السبب الظاهر قبول بعض الجنود المسيحيّين "إكليل الغار" بحسب التقاليد المعمول بها في الاحتفال المسمّي "دوناطيوم". وإنتقد كذلك تشجيع الأساقفة لهرب كثير من المسيحيّين في أثناء الاضطهادات. هذا وإنّ إنخراط المسيحيّين في وظائف الدولة جعلهم, في نظره, متواطئين مع عبادة الأصنام. كلّ هذه الأشياء جعلت ترتليان ينتقد الكنيسة. ففي رأيه, لامجال للحلول الوسط, إذ على المؤمن أن يختار بين اﷲ والعالم. ولاحلول وسط بين الفضيلة والرذيلة. ولذلك رأي أنّ الكنيسة, بوضعها الذي وصفناه, أصبحت مكانًا لا يؤمّن خلاصه كما يري هوهذا الخلاص. *



فالموضوع لا علاقة له مطلقا بهذه التراهات المدعاة علينا و التي دافع عنها ترتليان و يوستينوس و اثيناغورس و جميعهم كانوا معاصرين لنفس تلك الاتهامات الباطلة و اثبتوا خطأها و جهل القائلين بها

 الغريب انه مازال المسلمون الي اليوم يتشدقون بهذه الاتهامات التي فندها الاباء مدافعي القرن الثاني و الثالث و الاغرب انهم يستشهدون بكاتب ملحد كحجة علي المسيحيين 
فهل يقبلون ان نستشهد بكتابات سيد القمني و نصر حامد ابو زيد و فرج فودة و هادي العلوي و محمد اركون و غيرهم ؟!!


----------



## amgd beshara (12 مارس 2013)

*اكمالا لما سبق ..
يتحدث العلامة ترتليان في الفصل 39 من كتابه السابق عن الاجتماعات المسيحية قائلا :

**[FONT=&quot]ونثبّت تمسّكنا بتعاليم ديننا. اجتماعنا فرصة كذلك للوعظ والمحاسبة بمقتضى الشّريعة الإلهيّة؛ إذ يكتسي الحكم على أعمالنا أهمّيّة كبرى لدى أناس يثقون بأنّ الله يراهم، وإنّه لإنذار شديد يسبق حكم الآخرة أن يُفصل أحدنا، إن أخطأ، عن المشاركة في الصّلاة والاجتماع وكلّ الشّعائر المقدّسة. يرأسنا في شعائرنا شيوخ مزكّون نالوا هذا الشّرف لا بالمال بل بشهادة الجميع بفضلهم؛ إذ لا دخل في الشّأن الإلهيّ للمال


* *إن كان مقصد الوليمة نبيلا فقياسا عليه احكموا على بقيّة جوانبها؛ وبما أنّها نابعة من فريضة دينيّة، لا يُسمح فيها بالاستخذاء ولا الاستعلاء. لا نمدّ أيدينا إلى الطّعام قبل توجيه صلاة إلى الله؛ ثمّ نأكل الرّماق ونشرب في حدود اللّياقة. نأكل كأناس يذكرون فرض عبادة الله حتّى آناء اللّيل ونتسامر كأناس يعلمون أنّ الله يسمعهم. بعد غسل أيدينا وإشعال الأضواء يُدعى كلّ فرد إلى وسط الحلقة ليرتّل للرّبّ أناشيد من الكتاب المقدّس أو ممّا جادت به قريحته؛ بذلك تُختبر كيفيّة شربه؛ وننهي عشاءنا بصلاة أخرى. ثمّ يتفرّق جمعنا، لا زمرا من المفسدين أو المتسكّعين أو العابثين المعربدين، بل حريصين على الاعتدال والأدب، دأب من اجتمعوا ليتغذّوا لا بطعام بل بالدّين. اجتماعنا بهذا النّحو مخالف للقانون إن كان فيه شبه بما يمنعه القانون، ويستحقّ العقاب إن شكا أحد ممّا يُشتكى منه عادة بخصوص الاجتماعات الحزبيّة. أيّ شخص اجتمعنا أبدا لإيذائه؟ في اجتا كما عند افتراقنا، نمتنع جماعيّا وفرديّا عن إيذاء أحد أو تكدير أحد؛ لمّا يجتمع الكرام الأخيار، لمّا يلتقي الأعفّة الأبرار، لا يجب أن يُدعوا حزبا بل مجلسا موقّرا. *
[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (12 مارس 2013)

و يقول ويل ديورانت في نفس الكتاب ( قصة الحضارة ) الباب الحادي عشر ( قيصر و المسيح - نمو الكنيسة - المسيحيون )  الفصل الاول :
*
وكان معظم اللذين اعتنقوا الدين الجديد في أول الأمر من الطبقات الدنيا  بينهم عدد قليل من الطبقات الوسطى- الدنيا وعدد أقل من الأغنياء، ولكنهم مع  هذا لم يكونوا من "سفلة الناس" كما يدعي سِلسس Celsus، بل كانوا يحيون في  الغالب حياة نظام وجد، يمدون بعثات التبشير بالمال، ويجمعون الأموال  لمساعدة الجماعات المسيحية الفقيرة. 

و يكمل في نفس السياق السابق بعد ما ورد في الشبهة   قائلا :

وفي وسعنا أن نصدق ما كان يعتقده الأقدمون من أن أخلاق المسيحيين الأولين  كانت مثالاً يزدجر به العالم الوثني على الرغم من هذا الحادث السالف الذكر  وأمثاله، وعلى الرغم من تشهير الوعاظ الذين كانوا يطلبون إلى المؤمنين أن  ينشدوا الكمال. لقد استطاعت هذه المبادئ الأخلاقية السماوية أن تهذّب ما في  الإنسان من غرائز حيوانية، وتضع له قانوناً أخلاقياً صالحاً للحياة، مهما  يكن الثمن الذي تقاضته من حرية العقل والتفكير، وذلك بعد أن ضعفت الأديان  القديمة وزال ما كان لها من أثر ضئيل في تدعيم الحياة الخلقية، وبعد أن  أخفقت المحاولات التي بذلتها الرواقية لإيجاد قانون أخلاقي قريب من القانون  الطبيعي، فلم يكن لها أثر إلا في الصفوة المختارة من الناس.*

ص 3979 , 3980
http://www.civilizationstory.com/

و ليس كل هذا بأمر غريب قد اعتدنا ان المسلم عندما يدعي باحث في الاديان فانه يلجأ الي التقية و التضليل في كل ما يُدعَي بحث يقوم به ...


----------



## Anas2 (12 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> نقرا فى الهامش رقم 103 فى الفصل 26 من الحوار الاول للشهيد يوستنين
> 
> *


ممكن رابط الكتاب ده لو متوفر؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مارس 2013)

> ممكن رابط الكتاب ده لو متوفر؟؟


*لا يوجد دا هارد كوبى معايا *


----------



## Anas2 (13 مارس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا يوجد دا هارد كوبى معايا *


كنت دورت على روابط لتحميل كتب يوستينوس مش لقيتها بعرف انه بالاضافة للحوار ده عندو كتابين ثانين في الدفاع.... هذه الكتب هل ما زالت متوفرة وممكن الاقيها في المكتبات مثل الحوليات تبع تاسيتوس ام مفقودة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مارس 2013)

*الكتاب الىل معايا الدفاعين والحوار مع تريفون الثلاثة فى مجلد واحد واصدار باناريون هو ب45 جنيه على ما اتذكر وموجود فى مكتبات كتير  
*


----------

